# Trying to get a Promise Ultra100 TX2 to work

## emedlin

At first I didn't have the drivers compile for it, so I selected PROMISE PDC202{46|62|65|67|68|69|70} support to compile it into the kernel.  I typed make && make install and then hit "y" to update lilo.  Then I typed reboot to restart the machine.  The bios sees the card and the two drives (one on each channel) fine, but linux doesn't seem to see it.  lspci shows it as Unknown mass storage controller: Promise Technology, Inc. PDC20268 (Ultra100 TX2) (rev 02).  I ran dmesg | grep PCI and I don't see it anywhere.  I also only have one /dev/ide/host* and only /dev/hda* and /dev/hdc.  Can someone help me.  I am really new at this.  I did not emerge hotplug or coldplug if that matters, but it sound like I don't them.

----------

## emedlin

I still have not got it working.

----------

## coopere

i could use some help too, i have the same problem, but with the 133 version of that card... under 2.6.10 i can see all the drives 4x80gig but cant fdisk them or get to them...

----------

## emedlin

At least you can see them.  Does the card show up in dmesg?  Is yours compiled in or as a module?

----------

## asiobob

is it in /dev/sda etc... ?

----------

## emedlin

Mine should show up under /dev/hd*, but they are not there or /dev/sd*.  Dmesg doesn't even show my controller card as being detected.

----------

## coopere

dmesg shows it detected only in a 2.6 kernel but i loose the ability to fdisk the onboard drive (hda) (running of a spear drive (hdb) it shows the other drives ad hdc hde hdf hdg hdi ect, in a 2.4 kernel i can fdisk the hda but i loose everthing after hdc and it detects the card but doesnt seem to load ther drivers for it

nothing in sda as far as i remember, the system is down now so i cant check but i just woke up and am starting to work on it again

----------

## emedlin

I am using kernel 2.6.10-gentoo-r6 and I don't see anything from dmesg about my card.  Can you post your kernel config?

----------

## emedlin

Ok the card is detected and the drives show up in /dev/hd* now.  I recompiled the kernel with the drivers as a module and load PDC202xx_new as the first module.  Why does compiling it into the kernel not work?  Is this bug?

----------

## bol_

hmm, strange.

My Promise Ultra 133 (TX2?) just works fine with PROMISE PDC202{46|62|65|67} support  in the kernel.

My disks show up as: /dev/hde and /dev/hdf.

----------

## emedlin

Well mine does use the PDC_new driver because it is a PDC20268, maybe that is the reason.  I also had the same problem with cifs see here.

----------

## jlowell

I think you need to recompile with the higher numbered Promise module, the one that starts in the mid to high sixties and goes up to the high seventies. I just did an install with that module for a Promise Ultra100-TX2  and it work just fine. In the past I have had difficulty with the lowered numbered module.

Please excuse my not being any more precise about the numbers. 

jlowell

----------

## spindle

I had this same problem as emedlin.  Like emedlin, I have the Ultra100 PDC20268. I had to use the PDC_new driver (PROMISE PDC202{46|62|65|67|68|69|70} )

----------

## jubajuba

 *spindle wrote:*   

> I had this same problem as emedlin.  Like emedlin, I have the Ultra100 PDC20268. I had to use the PDC_new driver (PROMISE PDC202{46|62|65|67|68|69|70} )

 

I can confim this. I have a Promise Ultra100 TX2 card. I tried to use the pdc202xx_old (kernel option PROMISE PDC202{46|62|65|67} support (CONFIG_BLK_DEV_PDC202XX_OLD)), it did'nt work. Swiched to PROMISE PDC202{68|69|70|71|75|76|77} support (CONFIG_BLK_DEV_PDC202XX_NEW), works like a charm. I've compiled mine as a module.

----------

